# Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell








*Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018! 
Gewählt in Österreich​**Österreichische Angler durften selber den Fisch des Jahres 2018 wählen. Es standen Waller, Edelkrebs, Barbe, Schneider und Hasel zur Wahl. Gewählt wurde am Ende mit 4 Stimmen Vorsprung der Waller. In Deutschland wird der Fisch des Jahres weiterhin von Naturschutzfunktionären ohne Rückkopplung mit Anglern von oben herab bestimmt.*

*In Deutschland wird vom Naturschutz verordnet*
Wir berichteten bereits früh über den geplanten Fisch des Jahres 2018 in Deutschland - den Stichling. 
Dieser wurde OHNE jede Diskussion mit Anglern nur von Naturschutz-Funktionären aus dem DAFV und dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz ausgesucht und dann von oben herab verordnet. 

Heraus kam dabei mit dem Stichling  eine Fischart, die nicht nur anglerisch irrelevant ist, sondern zudem noch ökologisch problematisch, weil Stichlinge sowohl für die Felchen im Bodensee wie für den Hering in den Boddengewässern gefährlich sind.

Wir berichteten:
Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV

Larven-Misere beim Hering - Droht auch hier Baglimit?

*In Österreich dürfen Angler wählen*
Die Österreicher machten das lange auch so, dass sie von oben herab ohne jede Rückkopplung den Fisch Jahres bestimmten. Nun allerdings haben sie dazu gelernt.
Denn der Österreichische Fischereiverband in Kooperation mit den Landesfischereiverbänden und Landesorganisationen der Fischerei unter Mitwirkung des Österreichischen Kuratoriums für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz (ÖKF) und des Bundesamtes für Wasserwirtschaft (Scharfling), lässt nun die Angler abstimmen, welchen Fisch sie zum Fisch des Jahres machen wollen, wozu es eine eigene Seite gibt:
http://www.fisch-des-jahres.info/?q=node/2

Zur Wahl gestellt wurden (in Klammer die Stimmen): 
Wels (32% (175 Stimmen))
Edelkrebs (31% (171 Stimmen))
Barbe (25% (140 Stimmen))
Schneider (7% (40 Stimmen)) 
Hasel (5% (27 Stimmen)) 

*Sind die Waller in Deutschland und Österreich unterschiedlich*
Liest man die in Deutschland veröffentlichte Meinung zum Wels/Waller, haben also die österreichischen Angler ebenfalls einen Killer gewählt. 

So wie die Naturschutzfunktionäre aus DAFV und BfN in Deutschland mit dem Stichling.

*Der Unterschied:*
Angel- und Fischereifunktionäre in Österreich haben den Anglern den Wels nicht nur als anglerisch interessante Art zur Wahl gestellt, sondern auch als Art, die man schützen und fördern sollten, weil sie auch Sinnbild dafür, dass dem Wels in den natürlichen Gewässern eine bedeutende Rolle zukommen würde:
http://www.fisch-des-jahres.info/?q=node/19

--------------------------------------------​
Nicht nur ich, auch die Kollegen aus Österreich von derangelhaken.at kommentierten diese Wahl (welche die österreichischen Angler immerhin hatten, während deutsche Angler Naturschutzfunktionäre im DAFV bezahlen, um einen Fisch des Jahres ungefragt übergestülpt zu bekommen).

Wir haben wieder die freundliche Erlaubnis bekommen, den Anglern in Deutschland den Artikel aus Österreich direkt im Wortlaut zugänglich zu machen.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Wir freuen uns darüber und verweisen gerne als Quelle auf die Seite:
http://www.derangelhaken.at/

Und da direkt zum Artikel:
http://www.derangelhaken.at/der-wels-fisch-des-jahres-2018/

--------------------------------------------​*DER WELS – FISCH DES JAHRES 2018​*Der Europäische Wels (oder lateinisch „Silurus glanis“) ist der Fisch des Jahres 2018. Von allen auf www.fisch-des-jahres.info abgegebenen Stimmen entfielen 32 % auf den Wels, 31 % auf den Edelkrebs, 25 % auf die Barbe, 7 % auf den Schneider und 5 % auf den Hasel. Ein äußerst spannendes Rennen, denn nur *vier *Stimmen waren für den Wels wahlentscheidend.

Mit der Ernennung vom Wels zum Fisch des Jahres wollen die Fischereiorganisationen Österreichs unter Mitwirkung des Bundesamtes für Wasserwirtschaft (Scharfling) die jeweilige Art und ihren Lebensraum ins allgemeine Bewusstsein bringen. Neben der traditionellen fischereilichen Bedeutung soll vor allem auf die aktuelle Bedrohung der Art und auf die Gefährdung seines Lebensraums hingewiesen werden.

Der Wels – ein schwimmender Gigant wird FISCH DES JAHRES 2018

 Er lebt im Verborgenen, in einer Welt voller Geheimnisse.
 Seine imposante Größe verschafft ihm Respekt.
 Und doch ist er gefährdet.






Er lebt verborgen in der Dunkelheit stehender oder langsam fließender Gewässer. Versunkene Baumstämme, trübes Wasser, versteckt im dicken Wurzelwerk, in Höhlen oder Spalten, das ist die geheimnisvolle Welt des Welses tief im Wasser. Mit seiner dunklen Körperfärbung passt er sich bestens seiner Umgebung an. Der europäische Wels, oder auch Waller genannt, ist – als größter Süßwasserfisch mit einer Körperlänge bis zu 3 Metern – ein perfekter Räuber und verfügt über einen hervorragenden Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn. Mit seinem empfindlichen Gehör ist er spezialisiert auf Geräusche, auch über der Wasseroberfläche. Seine kleinen Augen benötigt er in der Dunkelheit zum Aufspüren der Beute nicht unbedingt. In den Tiefen des Schlammgrundes versteckt, lockt der Waller durch seine Barteln seine Beute an. Er ist wahrlich kein Kostverächter und weiß das Nahrungsangebot gut zu nutzen: Er frisst einfach alles, was in sein geräumiges Mail passt. Durch blitzschnelles Aufreißen des rießigen Mauls saugt er die Beute regelrecht in sich hinein, wobei ein mächtiger Wassersog entsteht. Er ernährt sich nicht nur von Fischen, sondern frisst ebenso Würmer, Schnecken, Insekten und Krebse bzw. mit zunehmender Größe auch Frösche, Ratten, Mäuse und Vögel. Ein ausgewachsener Wels braucht sich nicht zu fürchten und kann ohne natürliche Feinde bei optimalen Lebensbedingungen ein Methusalem mit einem Alter von bis zu 80 Jahren und mehr werden.

Aber auch ein gefürchteter Räuber muss mal klein anfangen. In einem vom „Papa“ (Milchner) behüteten Nest bei angenehmen Temperaturen um die 18 – 20 Grad schlüpft die kleine Larve wenige Tage nach der Eiablage und hat dann im Schutz der Dunkelheit beste Chancen, selbständig zu einem imposanten Wels heranzuwachsen. Europäische Welse gehören zu den am schnellsten wachsenden Fischen und können – je nach Nahrungsangebot – am Ende d*es ersten Sommers bereits 50 cm Länge und ein Gewicht von bis zu 500 Gramm vorweisen.*

*Bedeutung als Speisefisch*
Jüngere wildgewachsene Welse mit ihrem weißen schmackhaften Fleisch sind grätenarm und bestens als Speisefische geeignet. Der milde Geschmack erinnert etwas an Kalbfleisch. Das Fleisch älterer und größerer Tiere ist fettreich, wird aber in Osteuropa zu Fischgulasch und Fischsuppe verarbeitet. Wels kann gebraten, gegrillt oder auch geräuchert werden. Die im Handel oft angebotenen rotfleischigen afrikanischen Welse stammen jedoch aus kostengünstiger Massenerzeugung in Zuchtanstalten.

*Welse vom Aussterben bedroht?*
Der Wels ist Symbol für eine veränderte Wasserwelt. Einerseits sind die Bestände teilweise, v.a. aber durch Besatz- und Erhaltungsmaßnahmen der Fischerei stabil. Das hängt natürlich auch damit zusammen, dass er an Wasserqualität und Sauerstoffgehalt geringere Ansprüche stellt und besonders in strömungsarmen Stauräumen bestens zurechtkommt. Das natürliche Eigenaufkommen ist jedoch durch verloren gegangene Laichplätze stark gefährdet. Welse benötigen flache, seichte und bewachsene Uferstellen zum Ablaichen, wo der Milchner (Männchen) die Brut bewacht. Wo es seichte Uferzonen gibt, dort kann sich der Wels fortpflanzen, auch in Teichen und Kiesgruben, heute ebenso in Stauräumen. Doch die notwendigen Flachwasserzonen werden durch Regulierungen und Wehre vielerorts zerstört. Zusätzlich beinträchtigen steter Badebetrieb und in der Donau der Wellenschlag durch Motorboote und Schiffe den Bruterfolg. Der Wels fällt unter Anhang 3 (geschützte Tierarten) der Berner Konvention zum Schutz und zur Erhaltung der europäischen wildlebenden Pflanzen und Tiere und ihrer natürlichen Lebensräume. In der Roten Liste Österreichs wird der Wels als “gefährdet“ eingestuft.

*Vorkommen in Österreich*
In der March gab es über die Zeiten selbsterhaltende Bestände, ebenso in der Raab, einigen Kärntner Seen, in der Alten Donau und in den Lobaugewässern bei Wien.

*Schutz und Erhalt der Wasserlebensräume*
Die Ursachen für Bestandrückgänge liegen beim Wels, wie so oft, in der Zerstörung der natürlichen Lebensräume. Harte Uferverbauungen und abgeschnittene Altarme sind wesentliche Ursachen für den Bestandsrückgang des Welses. Doch der Fisch des Jahres steht ja stellvertretend für zahlreiche Fischarten, die in ihrem Bestand gefährdet sind.

Daher ist es umso wichtiger, sich für den Erhalt und Schutz der Wasserlebensräume einzusetzen. 48 namhafte Umweltschutz- und Fischereiorganisationen haben sich mit einer Petition an den Finanz- und Umweltminister gewandt mit der Aufforderung, ihrer gesetzlichen Verantwortung im Rahmen der EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie zur Verbesserung der Gewässer nachzukommen. Immerhin ist mit 2-jähriger Verspätung vor kurzem der 2. Nationalen Gewässerschutzplan mit allerlei Vorhaben veröffentlicht worden. Zur Umsetzung fehlt es allerdings an den notwendigen Fördermitteln. Umwelt- und Finanzministerium schieben sich hier bezüglich der Verantwortlichkeit gegenseitig den „Schwarzen Peter“ zu.

Mit Nichtstun bzw. Verzögern gefährden wir unseren Planeten. Vor allem im Süßwasser lebende Arten sind extrem gefährdet, so haben sich die Populationen zwischen 1970 und 2012 um insgesamt 38 % verkleinert. (vgl. Living Planet Index 2016). Es liegt an uns, diese Entwicklung zu stoppen. Hier sehen wir die nächste Bundesregierung gefordert und werden diese unerlässlich zum Fischartenerhalt und Gewässerschutz drängen.

Rückfragehinweis: ©Text: fihlife.at;©Fotos: Wolfgang Pölzer

Markus Griesangerl


----------



## Ørret (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Heißt das nun das die Ösis sich zukünftig nicht mehr mit Deutschland bei der Wahl zum Fisch des Jahres zusammentun? Wäre ja ne kleine Schlappe für unseren BV wenn Österreich diesbezüglich die Zusammenarbeit aufkündigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Vielleicht machen die das zusätzlich??

Einmal mit den deutschen Naturschützern vom DAFV und BfN, und einmal für anständige, österreichische Angler..

Was mir sympathischer ist, ist klar, oder? 

;-)))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Hallo



Ørret schrieb:


> Heißt das nun das die Ösis sich zukünftig nicht mehr mit Deutschland bei der Wahl zum Fisch des Jahres zusammentun? Wäre ja ne kleine Schlappe für unseren BV wenn Österreich diesbezüglich die Zusammenarbeit aufkündigt.



Das wurde doch schon vor vielen Jahren aufgegeben gemeinsam den Fisch des Jahres zu benennen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ørret (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Achso....ich dachte das wäre immer noch so.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Die Ösis haben schon immer nen Knall gehabt!
Die Wahlbeteiligung war ja auch immens.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Laut DAFV sind Ösis noch dabei:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/projekte-aktionen/fisch-des-jahres

Das Österreichischen Kuratorium für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz  wird aber auch wie der DAFV eher Naturschutz- denn Verband für Angler sein..

Oder es stimmt halt wieder nicht (muss man bei jeder DAFV-Meldung ja mit rechnen, dass reale Fakten anders aussehen als deren Veröffentlichungen dazu ) ...



mööönsch Jürgen, alter Wallerhasser ;-)))

Hätten die Ösis den Krebs gewählt, wär Dir das alles wurscht gewesen, gelle?


Und ja, sind wenig Stimmen - aber es ist ein Anfang und immer noch besser, neben 500 anständigen Angler könnten weitere mitwählen, als wenn wie bei uns 5 Naturschutzfunktionäre vom DAFV alls ohne jede Rückkopplung von runter betsimmen
:g:g:g


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Eine sehr schöne Wahl! Und mancherorts ist der Waller ist ja auch eine von der Ausrottung bedrohte Art


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Absolut - weil eben ein "Anglerfisch"!!


----------



## Ørret (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Wie wird das mit dem Waller eigentlich in Holland gesehen? Sieht man den als Todfeind an wie teilweise bei uns und muss entnommen werden oder wird der da auch realeased wie Hecht z.B.?
Weiß da einer nähers?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Da wo wir waren, komplett geschont (also Angeln ja, mitnehmen nein):
[youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8


----------



## Buppi97 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Man könnte ja mal hier im Forum über den Fisch des Jahres abstimmen. Falls es sowas nicht schon gibt.
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Ernsthaft:
Denk ich schon drüber nach..

Warum nicht von den Österreichern lernen (sind ja nicht überall so schlecht wie beim Fussball (wie die Niederländer ja auch nicht) ..):
Beim Fisch des Jahres FÜR ANGLER sind die weiter!!!!

Und allemal ehrlicher als der Verbanditen-Naturschutzfisch vom DAFV und Konsorten wär ein Fisch der Angler bei uns allemal ;-)


----------



## Buppi97 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Da hast du recht!:m

Aber das wär doch mal was.  Ich fänds super!


----------



## Ørret (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Da wiedersprechen sich die "Koryphäen" vom BV komplett selbst....gegen C&R und den bösen bösen Waller aber auf der anderen Seite Werbung fürs Angeln in Holland machen#q
Sorry war OT|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*



Ørret schrieb:


> "Koryphäen"


Koniferen?

Ist ja nicht der einzige Widerspruch bei denen..


----------



## Ukel (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft:
> Denk ich schon drüber nach..
> 
> Warum nicht von den Österreichern lernen (sind ja nicht überall so schlecht wie beim Fussball (wie die Niederländer ja auch nicht) ..):
> ...



Hier hast du wohl zwischendurch an den DAFV gedacht?  #q|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

schei... jaaaaa

ich verbessers ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*



Buppi97 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht!:m
> 
> Aber das wär doch mal was.  Ich fänds super!




Zander

Barbe

Rapfen

Karpfen

Regenbogner

Brassen

Rotaugen

Hecht

Waller

Schleie

Aal

Meerforelle

12 Stück würd ich in ne Abstimmung reinkriegen


----------



## Wander-HH (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (sind ja nicht überall so schlecht wie beim Fussball (wie die Niederländer ja auch nicht) ..):
> Beim Fisch des Jahres FÜR ANGLER sind die weiter!!!!
> ...


Der Fussball würde in Deutschland ein Stück weit alt aussehen ohne den import von "schlechten" Fussballern und Trainern aus den Niederlanden. Voran hat der FC Bayern davon profitiert und profitieren immer noch (Robben). :q

Aber, wir leisten gerne Amtshilfe und lassen unsere Frauen den Vortritt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.zdf.de/sport/zdf-sportextra/uefa-frauen-em---finale-100.html

Thomas, interessant ... die Zeit 1:26:32 und 1:37:30 #y

P.s. Der Waller (meerval) ist seit dem 1. Oktober 2012 in den Niederlanden nicht mehr geschützt, weil der Bestand stark zugenommen hat.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Bitte erst informieren, dann schreiben. 

Es gibt ein absolutes Entnahmeverbot für Welse in den Niederlanden.
Nur die Angelei darauf ist nicht verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja von da wo wir waren, weil ich das nicht grundsätzlich weiss. 

Ist ja aber auch wurscht, sie schieben jedenfalls wie die Österreicher, die den Waller ja hier aktiv stützen, nicht die Ausrottungspanik deutscher Schützer und Behörden.

Weitere Schritte (Zander, Hessen) wurden ja schon angegangen (schwarz-GRÜN/GRÜN-schwarz scheint für Angler fast noch schlimmer zu sein als andere anglerfeindliche Konstellationen mit GRÜNEN; siehe auch B-W).

Da ist doch unabhängig dieser Frage es erfrischend,  wenn ein Verband wie in Österreich, statt wie bisher von oben alles stumpf naturschützerisch aufzudrücken, die Zahler nun im anglerischen Sinne mitbestimmen lässt. 

*DAS ist für mich der Punkt, um den es geht. *

Die Wahl des Wallers ist nur der Anlass, die Erläuterungen warum er aufgestellt wurde, sind erhellend.

Witzigerweise wird auch der Waller in A als Beispiel dafür beschrieben, warum man durchgängige Gewässer will in Österreich (man kann ja dafür jeden Fisch  hernehmen, selbst die Flunder musste beim DAFV als Beispiel herhalten, warum *Flüsse* durchgängig sein müssen).

Angler mit einzubeziehen, klar zuerst auf anglerische Aspekte zu setzen, das auch zu benennen, das gefällt mir!!

Ich bin mir sicher (nur bei den Österreichern nicht tief genug im Thema), dass auch bei deren Verbänden genug schief läuft (Austausch auch mit derangelhaken etc.)!

Aber ich lobe viel lieber, wenn mal was in die richtige Richtung geht, als immer nur kritisieren zu müssen! 

Werden wir wohl leider nur noch lange warten müssen in Deutschland, auf sowas (positives).

Jedenfalls solange Naturschutzverbände wie der DAFV mit dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz zusammen arbeiten wie beim Fisch des Jahres in Deutschland (die stehen als Behörde des BMUB auch für die Angelverbote AWZ/Fehmarnbelt, nur damit ihr wisst, mit welchen Anglerfeinden auch da der DAFV kooperiert).

Daher hat die Idee, hier alternativ  einen Fisch des Jahres von anständigen Anglern wählen zu lassen, statt einfach weiterhin den von Naturschutzfunktionären im DAFV und Angerverbotsfreunden im BfN von oben ohne jede Rückkopplung verordneten zu schlucken, durchaus etwas..


----------



## wusel345 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

*Waller!!! In Österreich Fisch des Jahres! Find ich Klasse. 

*Diese urigen Viecher habens es mal verdient, dass man sie mehr beachtet. Habe selbst mal einen gefangen und fand sein Aussehen irre und einfach  nur urtümlich. Aber in D sind die Fische ja verhasst wie sonst was. Hier wäre das Rotauge o. ä. Fisch des Jahres.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

2018: Stichling


----------



## Wander-HH (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Bitte erst informieren, dann schreiben.
> 
> Es gibt ein absolutes Entnahmeverbot für Welse in den Niederlanden.
> Nur die Angelei darauf ist nicht verboten.


Ich habe mich nicht nur informiert, ich bin sogar die niederländisch Sprache mächtig. 

Dass der Wels nicht mehr geschützt ist bedeutet lediglich, dass sie auch gezielt beangelt werden darf. Jedoch muss der Wels, nach dem Enthaken, unmittelbar wieder zurückgesetzt werden. 

Allerdings steht der Wels unter Beobachtung weil man sich durchaus bewusst ist, dass sie Einfluss nimmt auf den gesamten Fischbestand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

So war das meines Wissens:
Angeln darfste, zurücksetzen musste ihn..

Österreicher Und Niederlände also pro Waller.

Bei uns eher Entnahmepflicht..

Davon ab ist hier ja das Tolle, dass es doch unabhängig dieser Frage erfrischend ist, wenn ein Verband wie in Österreich, statt wie bisher von oben alles stumpf naturschützerisch aufzudrücken, die Zahler nun im anglerischen Sinne mitbestimmen lässt. 

Die Ösis haben Angler mitbestimmen lassen, die Funktionäre des deutschen Naturschutzverbandes zusammen mit dem anglerfeindlichen BfN (Angelverbote AWZ/Fehmarn) drücken weiter einen anglerisch irrelevanten und ökologisch nicht ungefährlicheren Fisch als den Waller, den Stichling, OHNE jede Rückkopplung von oben durch.

Felix Austria - ihr seid da ein Stück weiter..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Und auch in der Presse kommts schon in Österreich:
*Wels zum Fisch des Jahres 2018 gewählt*
http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/chronik/Wels-zum-Fisch-des-Jahres-2018-gewaehlt;art58,2716064


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zander
> 
> Barbe
> 
> ...



Bei dieser Abstimmung Fisch des Jahres würde dies gleich bedeuten Lieblingsfisch. 

 Wäre es nicht interessanter, schützenswerte (ok sind sie alle) zur Auswahl zu benennen. Sprich jene, welche am meisten gefährdet oder es vielerorts schon nicht mehr gibt.? 

 Z.B.:

 Äsche
 Nase
 Gründling
 Schneider
 Flussneunauge
 Maifisch
 Zährte 
 Frauennerfling
 Streber
 Stör
 etc.

  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Nö, warum schützenswerte? 

Dafür sind doch Naturschutzverbände wie der DAFV da. 

Es sollte ja bei der Idee gerade um* einen Fisch des Jahres der Angler *gehen, nicht um einen der Naturschützer (dens ja schon gibt).


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Dann solltest Du es Lieblingsfisch des Jahres benennen. 
Dann weis jeder was wirklich gemeint ist. |kopfkrat
Diese Umfrage dann Jährlich wiederholen um fest zu stellen ob es über die Jahre eine Verschiebung gibt. |rolleyes

Wäre doch auch mal ganz interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Wieso "Lieblingsfisch"?

"Fisch des Jahres (der Angler)" - find ich durchaus passend und wird jeder verstehen (man kann ja vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen, um das klar zu stellen, um was es geht. Man muss es ja nicht wie der DAFV machen)..

Man kann dann ja sehen, wer es dann breiter in die Öffentlichkeit schafft, der Naturschutz- oder der Anglerfisch ;-))

Und könnte man durchaus jährlich machen...

Solange keine Naturschutzfunktionäre vom DAFV und BfN die Finger drin haben, sondern Angler das wählen können wie  hier bei den Ösis, finde ich das absolut ok.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso "Lieblingsfisch"?
> 
> 
> .




 Die Unterscheidung von "Lieblingsfisch" und "Fisch des Jahres" macht durchaus Sinn.
 Bei "Lieblingsfisch" ist das Ziel der Sache der Angler.
 Bei "Fisch des Jahres" ist die nichtangelnde Öffentlichkeit einschl. Entscheidungsträger Ziel der Kampagne.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ørret (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Lieblingsfisch des Jahres....könnte dann ja auch der Guppie im Aquarium sein#c


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Hi



Ørret schrieb:


> Lieblingsfisch des Jahres....könnte dann ja auch der Guppie im Aquarium sein#c



 Richtig .... wenn das die Mehrheit der Angler so entscheidet.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Bei "Fisch des Jahres" ist die nichtangelnde Öffentlichkeit einschl. Entscheidungsträger Ziel der Kampagne.


Das ist es auch beim Fisch der Angler - noch viel mehr sogar.

Man muss mehr für Angler und Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit werben..

Schützer haben wir schon genug..


----------



## Buppi97 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Wäre es denn möglich, aus allen in Deutschland vorkommenden Fischen 12 stk. auszuwählen, welche dann in die Umfrage aufgenommen werden?

Dann kann man nämlich von Karpfen,Forelle und co. auch die Unterarten wählen Spiegel,Schuppe....Regenbo,Bachfo,Meerfo usw. 

Man könnte ja einem Thread erstellen. 1 Monat lang können alle die wollen ihren Fisch des Jahres dort hinein schreiben. Vielleicht auch mit Begründung wer mag (könnte allerdings zu Diskussionen führen und diese würden dann den Thread wieder unübersichtlich machen) interessant wären Begründungen aber schon.
 Die meist Erwähntesten Fische werden in eine Umfrage gesteckt und auf der Startseite bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitraum als strikte Umfrage veröffentlicht. 

Lg an alle#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

am überlegen sind wir schon ;-)


----------



## Buppi97 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Wenn man sich von 1984 bis jetzt mal die gewählten Fische anschaut, erkennt man aber auch, das es eher darum geht die Menschen über unsere Heimischen Fische aufzuklären.
 Auch jene die weniger bekannt sind. Ich finde das sehr gut und der Stichling hat eben 2018 seinen großen Auftritt. Und auch er ist es wert, darüber zu Informieren. 

Zur Benennung weis ich auch nicht wirklich eine Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Um Fische bekannt zu machen, sollte deutschlandweit auf diese Arten Wettangeln mit einem Preisgeld von 100.000 Euro veranstaltet werden.

Das was DAFV und BfN da treiben ist lächerlich und reine Selbstbeschau und interessiert die Öffentlichkeit nen Dreck..


----------



## wobbler68 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Geil

Wettangeln auf Bitterlinge,Stichlinge,Kaulbarsche,Gründlinge oder Moderlieschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018!  Gewählt in Österreich*

Da zeigt sich dann der wahre Angler, der die gezielt kriegt.

Aber, wie gesagt:
Diese Arten wären eh nicht meine Wahl. 

Nur anglerisch wirklich relevante...

Für den Rest sind ja die Schützer da...


----------

